# Puppy Diarrhoea



## strof51

As a lot of us are getting puppy's and some having to travel long distances, I would like to pass on what happen when we got Poppy.

A couple of day after we got her she started with diarrhea. Not really bad just loose. I thought it would clear up in a day or so. It didn't get any worse so i gave it anther day, luckily we were using puppy pads. She had been left in the kitchen and had a pooh on the pad and as I was clearing it up I noticed a spot of blood, just a small spot but the pad had soaked it up. Phoned the vet and got an appointment and was told to take the sample with me. it turned out to be caused by a parasite that lives in dogs guts and can flare up in young puppy if they are stressed, which could have been caused by the long journey.
I felt so ashamed that I had left it so long as she was also dehydrated. It took two courses of antibiotics to get rid of it. 
She has grown up into a healthy dog. 
As diarrhea is dangerous for puppy's I wish I had gone to the vet straight away, but I am now a lot wiser.


----------



## Dylansmum

When I first got Dylan he had terrible diarrhoea with blood and mucus. He was checked out be the vet but not tested for parasites. We put him on chicken and rice for a few days but it didn't really clear up completely until I put him on his barf diet.


----------



## strof51

The advice from the Vet was not to change her diet until she was back to normal for about a week in case that upset her stomach. The antibiotic that did the trick is the one my wife takes when her diverticulitis flares up. The main danger had been dehydration that can be terminal in small pups.


----------



## Mogdog

My dog also had diarrhoea with blood/mucas when we first got her, which the vet said was probably down to a long car journey from Wales and to give her chicken/rice. This didn't help and when they ran tests found out she had a parasite "isospora" and it took two courses of antibiotic to resolve.

Just as well to be aware because, as you say, they can quickly get dehydrated when so small.


----------



## Tillycampbell

My 5 month old cockapoo Winnie was put on hills i/d food from vet which made her hyper so I slowly changed her to James wellbeloved which really calmed her down and she seemed a lot more content, however her tummy didn't agree and she had diarrhoea for a week getting worse each day so I put her on rice , chicken and bit of sweet potato for 2 days and diarrhoea cleared up so I added a spoon of James wellbeloved and diarrhoea came back! She's now having Chappie original to hopefully sort her tum out but don't know what to do next! She seems ok and playful, has waves of seeming unsettled and whimpering, not sure if she has tummy ache? Any advice ?


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

How much as you feeding her and how loose are the stools? How regular is she?

Over feeding will give soft stools to diarrhoea but probably not the full on watery diarrhoea. Under feeding will give smaller harder stools. 

Acana Pacifica is working well for me as a food.


----------

